# Happy Birthday Roldan, Romans922



## Semper Fidelis (May 24, 2009)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 05-24-2009:

-Roldan (born in 1975, Age: 34)
-Romans922 (born in 1982, Age: 27)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Idelette (May 24, 2009)

_*Happy Birthday Guys!!!!*_


----------



## kalawine (May 24, 2009)

Happy B'day!


----------



## Berean (May 24, 2009)

*Happy happy birthday!!*


----------



## Piano Hero (May 24, 2009)

Hippo birdie two ewe, hippo birdie two ewe, hippo birdie deer ewe, HIPPO BIRDIE TWO EWE!!!! (get it?  )


----------



## Theognome (May 24, 2009)

Piano Hero said:


> Hippo birdie two ewe, hippo birdie two ewe, hippo birdie deer ewe, HIPPO BIRDIE TWO EWE!!!! (get it?  )



Animalistic birthday greetings! Kewl!

Theognome


----------



## APuritansMind (May 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael Doyle (May 24, 2009)

A very happy birthday to both use guys.


----------



## christiana (May 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Greetings and Blessings!


----------



## OPC'n (May 24, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Matthias (May 24, 2009)

Happy b-day!!


----------



## Hadassah (May 24, 2009)

Happy birthday


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 24, 2009)

God bless you both.


----------



## asc (May 24, 2009)

happy birthday!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Romans922 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I had the wonderful privilege of administering baptism yesturday for the first time ever, and it was my own son!!!


----------



## Roldan (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry I'm late, but thanks to all for the kind wishes


----------

